# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  عاجل انعقاد دورة في ( قانون ونظام العمل السعودي ونظام نطاقات )

## اش اش

عاجل انعقاد دورة في ( قانون ونظام العمل السعودي ونظام نطاقات )






بعد تكرار الدورة ونجاحها المستمرة والاقبال عليها بكثره من منسوبي القطاعات الخاصة



يعلن مركز التخصصات للتدريب والتطوير
تحت أشراف المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني


عن انعقاد دورة تدريبيه لمدة ثلاثة ايام بعنوان


دورة في ( قانون ونظام العمل السعودي ونظام نطاقات )

الدورة : للرجال والنساء

ومكان انعقاد الدورة في مدينة الدمام في فندق الحمراء

ومدة الدورة ثلاثة أيام  


بتاريخ : 12 / 3 / 2012 م الى  14 / 3 /2012 م

والذي سوف يعقدها المستشار القانوني /أمين طاهر البديوي

علما أن رسوم الدورة ( 3000) ثلاثة الاف ريال ، وسوف تمنح للمتدربين شهادة حضور معتمدة

للتسجيل و الاستفسار: 

تلفون : 8351141  03
جوال/0566008202
زيارة الموقع مركز التخصصات للتدريب
www.alwst.net


• محاور: دورة نظام العمل السعودي

1-التعريفات والأحكام العامة في نظام العمل .

2- تفصيل نظام العمل والانظمة الجديد .

3- صلاحيات العمل في تنظيم المنشاة في مكتب العمل .

4- تنظيم عمليات التوظيف .

5- نظام نطاقات للعمل السعودي الجديد .

6- توظيف السعوديين وغير السعوديين .

7- صياغة العقود العمل وأنواعها .

8- أركان وشروط ومخالفات جميع أنواع عقود العمل، وطرق التعامل معها .

9- حقوق وواجبات صاحب العمل اتجاه موظفيه .

11- حقوق وواجبات العامل أو الموظف .

12- المخالفات والجزاءات التي تخص العامل .

13- كيفية فسخ العقد العمل وإنهاء الخدمات العامل والاستقالات .

14- علاقات العمل .

15- شروط العمل وظروفه .

16- تشغيل النساء والأحداث .

17- تفتيش العمل .

18- تطبيقات عملية على النظام .

19- الوقاية من مخاطر العمل والحوادث وإصابات العمل والخدمات الصحية والاجتماعية .

20- مناقشة مشكلات قانونية على تطبيق النظام .

21- أهمية معرفة قوانين وأنظمة العمل وأثرها على سير العمل .

22- تدريب وتأهيل وتطوير العاملين .

23- واجبات أصحاب العمل والعمال .

24- قواعد التأديب والعقوبات .

25- نظام الأجور والمكافآت والبدلات والخصومات و المستحقات .

26- نظام الإجازات والغياب . 

27- الخدمات الصحية والاجتماعية للعاملين .

28- تشغيل ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة والطلاب .

29- تسوية الخلافات العمالية . 

30- الجهات المختصة بالخلافات العمالية .

31- أمثلة وشواهد واقعية  على كثير من مشكلات العمل وكيفية تفاديها .

32- مكافحة البطالة والتأهيل المهني للعاجزين ونظام نطاقات الجديد .




المستهدفين :-

القضاة ، رجال القانون ، والمحاميين ، والمستشاريين القانونيين ، والموارد البشرية ، والإداريين ، وشئون الموظفين ،
وأصحاب المنشاة ، وموظفين القطاع الخاص والمهتمين وللإفراد


________________________________________________

سيرة الذاتية للمحاضر والمدرب
http://www.amenlaw.com/ar/modules.ph...howpage&pid=29

----------

